# sticky



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

does skeeter pee need a sticky?
i had never even heard of it until this forum. maybe some history or basics for us newbs?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 3, 2010)

It's under special interest wines. I think after awhile everyone will be making s.p. and there won't be as many threads about it. In time it will be as common as Merlot.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

i find myself checking all the posts...skeeter pee is intriguing...lol


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

It already has its own category basically.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

Wade E said:


> It already has its own category basically.



i just couldn't find the basics...wait, i'll go check the recipe section...

got it! now that's the info i was lookin for! thanks all!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

Cant be beat when the creater of this is on our forum!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 3, 2010)

History of Skeeter Pee? Not much to say except that a hard lemon wine always sounded like it would hit the spot on hot summer days; I had tried making it several times using recipes I had found, but most of the recipes required lots of steps and effort to get the wine to work; it was often plagued with problems. I developed the SP technique/recipe in an effort to make the whole experience easier. The bonus was that it was fast, delicious, cheap, available year round (ingredients), and the end result is popular. Overall it scores high in so many categories that it just became an all-time favorite, must have wine, in my collection.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 4, 2010)

LON, we love your creation. Picked up the juice today to get another one going!!

Cheers, Cheers!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks lon, and all, i think i found ur website when surfing the web!
i shall consider it an honor and privilege to introduce skeeter pee to the people in my region who are not familiar. i will let u know what they say


----------



## wyntheef (Aug 4, 2010)

Kudos Lon. What a nice accomplishment for a home winemaker to have created such a popular wine that so many enjoy. 
I'm close to stabilizing my first batch which seems to be coming along nicely and am looking forward to sharing quite a bit of it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

*Making Skeeters Hold Their Urine Could Prevent Disease*

*Making Skeeter's Hold Their Urine Could Prevent Disease*


*I think we are doing these little guys a good service collecting pee!*

Preventing skeeters from urinating as they feed on blood could prevent the spread of dengue fever, yellow fever and other diseases, say researchers writing in the American Journal of Physiology.

When skeeters consume and process blood meals, they must urinate to prevent fluid and salt overloads that can kill them. The research team found that blocking a protein in the renal tubules of Aedes aegypti mosquitoes prevents them from relieving themselves. The work may lead to the development of new insecticides to disrupt the mosquito's renal system, which contributes to a mosquito's survival after feeding on blood. 

"Blocking the function of this protein in natural populations of mosquitoes may limit their ability to survive the physiological stresses of a blood meal and to further transmit viruses," said Peter Piermarini, the paper's lead author.

The mosquitoes also "have to undergo rapid urination when feeding, or they can't fly away," Piermarini said. "Too much weight will impair the mosquito's flight performance, like an aircraft with too much payload. They may become more susceptible to being swatted by their host or eaten by a predator."


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 4, 2010)

So what your saying is after I feel that pinch and realized that I've been bit by a mosquito, I've also been pissed on by a mosquito too.

Oh isn't that lovely.


----------



## wyntheef (Aug 4, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> *Making Skeeter's Hold Their Urine Could Prevent Disease; Preventing skeeters from urinating; renal tubules of Aedes aegypti mosquitoes; limit their ability to survive the physiological stresses of a blood meal.
> 
> I think we are doing these little guys a good service collecting pee!*



Has anyone else noticed Dan is becoming a bit unstable?? 





Dan doing urine experiments on mosquitos.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

Roflmao


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 5, 2010)

Aye, skeeter pea is a great thing! I drink it instead of beer usually.


----------

